# A Visual FX Editor To Use With Parawave Rapid



## THE INTRANCER (Jan 3, 2023)

Just over a month or so ago, Parawave included a feature for glowing aspects of the Rapid GUI... but did you know that you can customise, how it looks with a utility that injects an OpenGL 3.0 effects editor into your DAW ? Well, if you thought what Parawave did was fancy, have a look at this that you can use to go with it.


----------

